# painting dash



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i recently painted my dash and it came out very strange. i prepped it correctly (washed it, primered, sanded) and then sprayed it with some duplicolor vinyl and fabric spray (i believe the dash is made out of a vinyl). it came out okay, but there are lots of uneven spots where the light shines more than others. im not a newbie to spraypainting interior pieces, all my plastic pieces come out great, but the dashboard something is screwy.

should i use a special vinyl adhesion promoter or something? anyone know the best way to paint vinyl?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the dash is plastic, I had very good luck with Krylon Fusion paint.


----------



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

ekizz said:


> i recently painted my dash and it came out very strange. i prepped it correctly (washed it, primered, sanded) and then sprayed it with some duplicolor vinyl and fabric spray (i believe the dash is made out of a vinyl). it came out okay, but there are lots of uneven spots where the light shines more than others. im not a newbie to spraypainting interior pieces, all my plastic pieces come out great, but the dashboard something is screwy.
> 
> should i use a special vinyl adhesion promoter or something? anyone know the best way to paint vinyl?





xbrandonx said:


> the dash is plastic, I had very good luck with Krylon Fusion paint.


did u paint the dash board or the removable trim? the dash itself is vinyl and the trim is abs plastic 
what did u wash it with cuz armorall if u dont get it all off will f--k wit the paint because i painted my trim and i sanded it first to remove the shine, cigarette tar, ect. washed it with napa fi'n'al wash (i think thats the name) primed sanded and used krylon fusion and it "fish eyed" all over even tho the primer looked good and flat


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

labrat said:


> did u paint the dash board or the removable trim? the dash itself is vinyl and the trim is abs plastic
> what did u wash it with cuz armorall if u dont get it all off will f--k wit the paint because i painted my trim and i sanded it first to remove the shine, cigarette tar, ect. washed it with napa fi'n'al wash (i think thats the name) primed sanded and used krylon fusion and it "fish eyed" all over even tho the primer looked good and flat


Just some misc trim pieces. I washed them with rubbing alcohol before doing it.


----------



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Just some misc trim pieces. I washed them with rubbing alcohol before doing it.


i guess the napa junk is junk


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

labrat said:


> i guess the napa junk is junk


Doubt that has anything to do with it, if it fish eyed you probably either had the can to close or put the first layer on too thick.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I remember someone on here painting their entire dash and door panels black, not sure who it was though.


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

i did the interior of a 1997 diamante and white spots came out of no where ... i covered it up by high gloss clear coating the entire door again. i also put another coat of paint and then clear coated again.


----------

